# Chemi Pure Blue???



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Has anyone use this? I have a 90g overstocked tank and was thinking getting two 11oz jars and putting one each in my canister fitters. My main question is since one 11oz jar is good for 75 gallons, is it too much if I use 2 (put 1 in each of my 2 canisters that I run on my 90g). Thx.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I see this product was developed for reef and marine aquariums and I see nothing on their website for use in freshwater aquariums.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Deeda said:


> I see this product was developed for reef and marine aquariums and I see nothing on their website for use in freshwater aquariums.


Well here's your answer to that 




Now back to mine. Lol


----------



## Bill V (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm using it and its awesome,


----------

